# 1402 that runs but stalls and backfires when hit the clutch switch



## bolencapt61 (Apr 26, 2014)

i got this old 1402 from my father who used to be a dealer and sold this 20+ yrs ago. had to take engine apart to put new piston in , miraclously we put back together . runs a little rough but runs! when we engage the elec clutch with no belt on , it instantly bogs down and backfires and dies ? does anyone have a good answer why this is happening?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Weak battery and not charging would be my first guess.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

you might have lost a cylinder, or timing might be off. Every twin engine I ever saw that bogged down upon engaging the PTO had lost a cylinder


----------

